# Cage vs Platform pedals for Cross country trails?



## Lakis Vladimirou (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello, I think most of guys in mountain bike use platform. I am only familiar with cage and clipless pedals but not with platfrom. 

I dont do downhill neither free style biking, only offroad routes of 30-50 km. 

Now i use some cheap cage pedals, so i wonder if platforms will be a better choice for me in my type of biking.

thanks


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, IMO 100%

Welcome to the site.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Meat is correct. Mods, please hurry and close this thread!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Type clips suck. I prefer clipless for most MTB, but I think everyone can benefit from riding both clipless and platforms and making their own decision.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Umm ok, but op is asking cage vs platform.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

General consensus: cage pedals suck, but decent platform or clipless pedals are OK.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

If you don't like your cages because you have trouble getting in and out of them or feel trapped in them, but don't really want make the jump to clipless, you could try keeping the cage part but ditching the straps. You keep some of the mechanical advantage, while making them easier to get in and out of. I ran pedals this way for a number of years 'back in the day' before clipless really came on the scene. If going clipless is an option for you though, that would best suit the riding you're doing.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Whoo whoo! Wait, where did the rails go?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok now I'm confused, are we talking about cage pedals or toe clips and straps that some call cages?
FWIW i'm very glad both of em went the way of the dodo


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Just out of curiosity - why the push for closing a thread? 
Can't you just ignore it if you don't like it for whatever reason?
Kinda odd...specially from someone that just joined days ago. I don't get it...

I could've misunderstood - I guess the OP might not be talking about straps and cages/clips at all.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Slap, you've been here since 2006 and you're asking that?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah ... seemed like he had a legit, if kinda basic question. Got answered, so I'm figuring the thread will pretty much die a quiet death pretty quickly on it's own. Why would it need to be locked?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wellgo CNC Platform B143 Flat Pedals | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
The stubby pins on these pedals from CRC work for XC not DH with regular trailrunners like those from Asics.
Your feet won't sweat as much either.
You don't need the sharp longer pins on some pedals--DH only.
Watch this video to get the low heels technique you need to use them.
Straight Lines with Fabien Barel - YouTube


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

because many topics on here, it seems to some, have been beaten to death, like 26 vs 29, ht vs fs, clipless vs platform to name a few. There's no one size fits all and it sometimes gets ugly.
Jeeze, where's the search button police when you need them.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

slapheadmofo said:


> Yeah ... seemed like he had a legit, if kinda basic question. Got answered, so I'm figuring the thread will pretty much die a quiet death pretty quickly on it's own. Why would it need to be locked?


Because it won't die a quick death. Just wait until someone recommends a rigid 29er singlespeed instead of pedals... it's just around the corner.

Summary of the correct answer:

Toe clip pedals are terrible - if they are tight enough to provide any benefit to pedaling then they are dangerously difficult to get out of.

[good] platform pedals are the better choice. Make sure you choose one with replaceable pins for traction.

Clipless pedals are also a better choice than toe clip pedals. We can argue about which one is better all day long but the real answer is that neither one is better, they're both awesome.

Caged Pedals (disambiguation)
Caged pedals can be a shorthand term for toe clip pedals.
Caged pedals can refer to a pedal where the spindle and bearing assembly is housed in a body which is surrounded by a metal stamped segment which provides traction see Figure 1.








Figure 1: Caged Pedal.


----------



## Joneser172 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have ridden thousands of miles on all of these pedals and I would go with clipless in your situation 100% if you have a couple hundred to throw down on shoes and peddles. They give the same perks as cages but without the dangers (although I rode with cages for YEARS and loved them). Cages are simply out of date. They did what they need to before clipless came around. Platform are great too for tooling around or gnaring it up off of drops or down hilling but if thats not your cup of tea then don't buy them.


----------



## Joneser172 (Jul 8, 2013)

One more thought...watch your shins on those platform peddles. Platform peddles murder shins.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Joneser172 said:


> I have ridden thousands of miles on all of these pedals and I would go with clipless in your situation 100% if you have a couple hundred to throw down on shoes and peddles. They give the same perks as cages but without the dangers (although I rode with cages for YEARS and loved them). Cages are simply out of date. They did what they need to before clipless came around. Platform are great too for tooling around or gnaring it up off of drops or down hilling but if thats not your cup of tea then don't buy them.


See what I mean?!?

Can't use "peddle" correctly, has never met OP nor understands what they prefer, clearly hasn't actually given good platforms a try, but has no problem telling someone that the only solution to their issue is one they didn't ask about. Might as well have suggested the caterpillar roll.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Lakis Vladimirou (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello i dont want to start a debate dead end thread, i have also read a lot of threads on clipless vs flat and so on. 

My question was very spesific. Are flat platform pedals better choice for XC trail biking than cages?


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I think clipless is closer to caged rider. You learned to exit your cage, you can also unclip.

Also, if you are not riding a single speed rigid 29er, you must be slow


----------



## Lakis Vladimirou (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry i think i made a mistake with the meaning of "Cage" i meant the "Bear trap" pedals i thought they where also called cage.

The pedal i have now looks like this 








The pedal i need is lke this


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Well go mg1 on ebay or other places. Good platform for under $40 shipped. 

Some riders prefer lighter cage style pedals for weight reasons, I think it's weight well spent


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Lakis Vladimirou said:


> Sorry i think i made a mistake with the meaning of "Cage" i meant the "Bear trap" pedals i thought they where also called cage.
> 
> The pedal i have now looks like this
> View attachment 814360
> ...


Ah...much clearer...sorry for the misunderstanding.
Yes, as stated above, platforms will work better for you than cage pedals, clipless even more so.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

zebrahum said:


> Because it won't die a quick death. Just wait until someone recommends a rigid 29er singlespeed instead of pedals... it's just around the corner.


 Excellent point.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Lakis Vladimirou said:


> Sorry i think i made a mistake with the meaning of "Cage" i meant the "Bear trap" pedals i thought they where also called cage.


You were right, those are cage pedals. Bear traps are cage pedals too but rounder and look more like a small bear trap.

It's hard to beat Wellgo Mg1 for their price and durability but there's many other good choices for a pinned platform. Think the key to getting the full advantage is pairing them with a flat bottomed shoe like a skate, or basketball shoe, but either way they're way better then cages that were popular in the past.

Interesting name, where are you from?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

theMeat said:


> Yes, IMO 100%
> 
> Welcome to the site.


I disagree 100% :eekster:


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

ozzybmx said:


> I disagree 100% :eekster:


So do you disagree with platforms are better than caged pedals, or welcoming him to the site, or do you just disagree?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I just disagree in general daMeat.... look at his first 4 posts.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL I don't see a problem but maybe you do because you're in the land down under, and from where I'm sitting everything works backward, like water going down your toilets, and seems upside down to me like your view of the moon. 
Anyhow, here's some pos rep for you because you're a cool dude in a loose mood.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> See what I mean?!?
> 
> Can't use "peddle" correctly, has never met OP nor understands what they prefer, clearly hasn't actually given good platforms a try, but has no problem telling someone that the only solution to their issue is one they didn't ask about. Might as well have suggested the caterpillar roll.


But.. but ... but what's best for me is best for all.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Now it's going really sideways.

OP, sorry, wasn't sure if you were asking a specific question to begin with. Between the two options you present, decent MTB platforms are hands-down the winner.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

My stock cage type have been giving me problems when my feet get a little wet. I suppose the points on them have worn and rounded. I just purchased a set of nukeproof at a great price and waiting on them now. Nukeproof Proton Flat Pedals 2013 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
For the record I've tried clip-less and can't make them work for me.
Make sure you get a set where the pins are replaceable and easily sourced.


----------



## crazee horse (Sep 8, 2012)

I recommend a 29er rigid single speed
Sorry I couldn't resist.
I'm looking to go back to the proper old round bear traps, my DMR V8s don't grip like I want.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Now that it's been established (for re-newbie me) that the discussion is caged (not toe clip) vs. platform... and the consensus seems to be that platform is better than caged, can someone give me a general answer of why the platform is so much better?

Is it the size? The traction of the pins vs the sawteeth?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

"In my opinion" the pins give you much more traction over the cage.
Also look how the cage is held on. You're basically side loading the screws that hold it on. I've seen most cage type pedals fail by either breaking those screws or stripping the hole they thread into.

When the high points on the cage wear even a mm, they wear rounded and become slippery and need to be replaced if you can find a replacement cage or buy a whole new pedal. 
When the pins wear on flats, they simply wear down and are still grippy pins. Break one and replace one.

Eww








Yum


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Got it. Thanks.

I'm getting back into MTB after a number of years, and I just looked at the cage w/ toe clip pedal on my '93 Rockhopper, with over 10,000 miles on them, and the cleats are completely gone. My intention is to get a new bike (something with some/any suspension to help my tired old arms and back) in the next couple months, so I'm trying to figure out what I (think I) need before I start shopping.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I guess I am the outcast here, I ride clipless , but given the choice between platform and toe clips and straps , I'd choose toe clips and straps.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^. A new bike will likely come with cheap cage type pedals, so you might want to just burn through those while waiting for a good sale on a set of quality flats. The crappy cage type can work ok until you've built up some power.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Fred Smedley said:


> I guess I am the outcast here, I ride clipless , but given the choice between platform and toe clips and straps , I'd choose toe clips and straps.


I have gone clipless also and would never stick my feet in those toe clip pedals again. I found them awkward to use, top heavy so they are never in a position to accept your foot, and VERY difficult to get out of in a hurry. My last bike came stock with them (no idea why) so I rode with them for half a day for kicks.

However people still buy them so I guess they work for some.

If you back up a few posts (few months ago) I posted that I couldn't make clipless work either and here I am on week 4 smashing old records


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

chuckeieio said:


> I have gone clipless also and would never stick my feet in those toe clip pedals again. I found them awkward to use, top heavy so they are never in a position to accept your foot, and VERY difficult to get out of in a hurry. My last bike came stock with them (no idea why) so I rode with them for half a day for kicks.
> 
> However people still buy them so I guess they work for some.
> 
> If you back up a few posts (few months ago) I posted that I couldn't make clipless work either and here I am on week 4 smashing old records


My daughter has a old set of XT pedals she uses on her MB2 with a wide resin toe box on them , Easy in and easy out IMO. She also rides clipless and has no preference between them.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

zebrahum said:


> See what I mean?!?
> 
> Can't use "peddle" correctly, has never met OP nor understands what they prefer, clearly hasn't actually given good platforms a try, but has no problem telling someone that the only solution to their issue is one they didn't ask about. Might as well have suggested the caterpillar roll.


What's really odd is that he spelled pedal right, then spelled it wrong in the same post!


----------

